# Subwoofer Upgrade



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm ready to replace my subwoofer or maybe just add a second sub. I have a 10x11x8 room with no openings. I'm looking for a sub to replace or run along side an stf-2 in a system for 50% home theater 50% music. I would like a sub that is at least as good as the stf-2 musically but has extension to ~15hz and more output for movies.

I am looking at the Rythmik DS15 sealed kit and the svs 16-46pci. Does anyone know how these subs would stack up against my current sub? I would appreciate any advice or opinions about a possible sub choice. I would also be open to any other suggestions in the $600 - $800 range.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't comment on the Rythmic kit as I've never actually heard them. Ikka did a test on the 12" version and seemed to be pretty positive about it. 

And I don't think you can ever go wrong with an SVS. There entire line is generally considered to be some of the best at their respective price points.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Do you think the svs will perform as well as the hsu with music and still have more output in terms of spl?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

With a native tune (and porting) for 16 Hz the SVS 16-46 PCi will deliver very low freq bass with no group delay for music bass frequencies (in other words "tight" bass). The drawback with the low tuning is a bit less max mid-bass output, but your room is small enough in volume that that should not matter. Very good choice if you do not want to DIY a subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Bob, thanks for the info. That's what I was hoping to find out. I run my sub 2ft directly behind my listening position to get rid of the boom. If need be I could corner load the svs t oget a little more mid bass output. I think the 16-46 is the sub for me but I still need to check out the rythmik DS15 kit. If there is little diferenct between the 2 subs I think I'll go with the svs. 

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank's for the advise everyone, I just ordered a B-stock 20-39+ which sould hold me over for a few years now.


----------

